# Diversos problemas en gentoo

## ZaPa

Hola a todos, esta vez posteo porqué veo que mi gentoo anda un poco lento y casi siempre la cpu de mi laptop esta al 100%, lo cual,cuando esta con bateria, dura poco más de 1 hora.

Solamente en el messenger (aMSN) y escuchando musica con amarok, la cpu ya esta al 90% y la memoria ram casi al 100% tambien, y si abro el mozilla para navegar, ya se sube al 100%.

Por no mencionar, cuando me pongo a grabar un dvd con k3b por ejemplo, que el sistema es totalmente inutilizable, el raton se mueve lentamente y hace que no pueda utilizar mi portatil.

Tarda mucho en abrir aplicaciones (puede tardar como 1 segundo o 2 segundos en abrir algo), además de que el mozilla firefox aveces se queda colgado y tengo que matar el proceso y volverlo a abrir.

Cuando estoy con portage funcionando tambien se pone al 100% la cpu pero esto creo que es normal,no?

No es solamente que la cpu se ponga a 100%, si no que, sube y baja bruscamente, por ejemplo: el consumo de la cpu esta en el 30% y de sopeton sube al 100%.

Diganme que datos tengo que postear para que me puedan ayudar y lo haré encantado.

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.

Saludos.

Espero respuestas.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Diganme que datos tengo que postear para que me puedan ayudar y lo haré encantado.
> 
> Muchas gracias por su ayuda.
> ...

 

```
hdparm -tT /dev/sdX
```

reemplazando sdX por lo que corresponda en tu caso.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

Intenta monitorizar tu sistema con top o htop mientras trabajas con él. Mira si hay algún proceso que esté usando tu cpu.

Es normal que emerge gaste mucho tiempo de cpu. La compilación es de las operaciones más pesadas que hay en computación, tanto en memoria como en cpu y entrada/salida. 

Por ahora, examina la salida de top e intenta identificar al culpable. Si usas htop, puedes ordenar los procesos por gasto de cpu usando shift+p, eso te ayudará a identificar a los procesos que gastan más cpu.

----------

## artic

Ademas de echar un vistazo a lo que te diga el top , tienes activado el power ondemand en el kernel ¿no? 

Salu2

----------

## mad93

Podrías decir el portátil que tienes, más que nada porqué yo tengo un dell 6400 y se me quedaba medio colgado al grabar. Si es el caso, es debido a que accede a la grabadora como un dispositivo ide cuando en realidad es un SATA, y se ha de recompilar el kernel sin soporte ide.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola a todos y gracias por sus respuestas.

Esta noche, cuando llege a casa iré trabajando con mi portatil y estaré pendiente con htop para ver que es lo que pasa y os digo algo.

Mi portatil es un Airis.

¿Que es power ondemand? deberia de tener activado esto en el kernel?

Saludos y gracias.

----------

## mad93

Con power ondemand la cpu va de 'normal' al mínimo y si ve que necesita más frecuencia para ejecutar un programa la sube, así el micro al ir más lento ahorra energía y alarga la duración de la batería.

Puedes tenerlos todos y elegir el que quieras dependiendo de la situación (ir a tope cuando estás conectado a la red eléctrica, ondemand cuando vas con batería o userspace cuando quieres 'forzar' una determinada velocidad de cpu).

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y gracias por sus respuestas.

De nuevo vengo con 1 problemita, aver si me pueden ayudar a solucionar.

Me he bajado un programita llamado Wicd el cual administra las redes wireless y red cableada (para dias sin ganas de teclear mucho jeje), y bueno, lo he bajado y he copiado todas las carpetas del programa en las carpetas del sistema que correspondian.

Pero al hacer esto, cuando abria una shell, no tenia disponible wicd para iniciarlo desde la consola, entonces, he intentado crear un enlace simbolico haciendo esto:

```

ln -s /opt/wicd/gui.py /usr/bin/wicd

```

Y al ejecutar el programa me mostraba un error, diciendo que en /usr/bin/ no encontraba los archivos requeridos para ejecutarse el programa.

Osea, que el programa es como si se ejecutara en realidad en /usr/bin, pero solamente he creado un enlace simbólico... 

¿Como podria crear un enlace simbólico y que no ocurra esto?

Muchas gracias por su atención.

Saludos.

Espero respuestas.

----------

## ekz

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿Como podria crear un enlace simbólico y que no ocurra esto?
> 
> 

 

Con un script en bash como el siguiente

```
#!/bin/sh

cd /opt/wicd/

./gui.py

```

O sino directamente

```
#!/bin/sh

/opt/wicd/gui.py
```

Y lo nombras wicd y lo pones en /usr/bin con permisos de ejecución

Saludos

----------

## Coghan

Puedes agregar al  $PATH la ruta /opt/wicd en el .bashrc de tu usuario

```
nano -w ~/.bashrc

export PATH="{$PATH}:/opt/wicd"
```

También puedes aplicarlo a todos los usuarios modificando /etc/env.d/00basic

```
nano -w /etc/env.d/00basic

PATH="/opt/bin:/opt/wicd"
```

No te olvides de ejecutar 

```
env-update
```

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y gracias a todos por sus respuestas.

Escribo de nuevo, pero ahora sobre el tema que gentoo me va lento.

Creo que he descubierto el fallo, y una de las veces que he hecho un top, en memoria, firefox-bin, me estaba consumiendo 8,5 de memoria RAM:

```

root      20   0  386m  52m 5948 S  5.7  5.3   2:01.21 X

15747 zapa      20   0 32312  14m  10m R  4.7  1.4   0:02.14 konsole

16105 zapa      20   0  207m  86m  25m S  3.3  8.7   2:25.09 firefox-bin

15697 zapa      20   0  113m  34m  24m S  2.7  3.4   0:52.53 amarokapp

15624 zapa      20   0 32760  15m  12m S  0.7  1.6   0:03.26 kded

    1 root      20   0  1592  544  472 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.98 init

    2 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kthreadd

    3 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/0

    4 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.04 ksoftirqd/0

    5 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/0

    6 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.26 events/0

    7 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.02 khelper

  145 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.24 kblockd/0

  149 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.18 kacpid

  150 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kacpi_notify

  232 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.36 ata/0

  233 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ata_aux  

 15670 zapa      20   0 87264  81m 4876 S  0.3  8.2   1:24.18 wish

```

Y creo que el problema de firefox es al visualizar paginas con flash.

¿Ahi alguna solución para esto?

Porqué firefox me relentiza TODO el sistema, y más, si estoy con firefox y haciendo alguna cosa 'dura' como descomprimiendo algun archivo grande comprimido..

¿Es normal que las X me consuman también tanta RAM?

Y sobre aMSN... el proceso que hace referencia a aMSN es wish, también me consume un pico de memoria ram, ¿porqué puede ser?

Es normal que cualquier programa, en menos de 1 segundo, suba de 5% de cpu a 30% en consumo de cpu? esos "picos" son normales?

La verdad es qué me gustaria solucionar esto, ya qué el cooler del microprocesador siempre esta funcionando con gentoo y en windows por ejemplo, a no ser que haga algo MUY pesado no se enciende y con gentoo, estando con amarok y navegando por internet ya esta enchufado.

Muchas gracias.

Espero respuestas.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola de nuevo y gracias a todos por sus respuestas.
> 
> Escribo de nuevo, pero ahora sobre el tema que gentoo me va lento.
> 
> Creo que he descubierto el fallo, y una de las veces que he hecho un top, en memoria, firefox-bin, me estaba consumiendo 8,5 de memoria RAM:
> ...

 

Firefox es un monstruo, y no solo él, sino cualquier cosa basada en gecko (seamonkey, epiphany, galeon o incluso kazehakase). Gecko es un monolito pesado y gasta mucha ram en cuanto se empiezan a abrir páginas. Se supone que la próxima versión de gecko que va ya incorporada en firefox 3.0 (en beta aún) corrige bastantes sumideros de memoria. Yo prefiero reservarme mi opinión hasta que vea la versión 3.0 final.

En cuanto a flash, poco se puede hacer. Tiene problemas de memoria y cpu, pero a nosotros se nos entrega en formato cerrado, así que lo único que podemos hacer es quejarnos a Abobe (lo cual no es que sirva para nada). El problema se agrava aún más si tenemos que usar el plugin de flash bajo amd64 con nspluginwrapper.

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Es normal que las X me consuman también tanta RAM?
> 
> Y sobre aMSN... el proceso que hace referencia a aMSN es wish, también me consume un pico de memoria ram, ¿porqué puede ser?
> 
> 

 

Usa htop y fíjate en la columna RES, para X, dinos cuanto pone y te diré si es normal o no. Ten en cuenta que si miras en VIRT te dará el total de memoria a la que el proceso tiene acceso, lo cual incluye montones de memoria compartida de procesos hijos (todos los abiertos dentro de X). Incluso el número en RES es mayor de lo que en realidad el programa está gastando. No hay forma científica fácil de determinar el gasto real de memoria en linux.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Es normal que cualquier programa, en menos de 1 segundo, suba de 5% de cpu a 30% en consumo de cpu? esos "picos" son normales?
> 
> La verdad es qué me gustaria solucionar esto, ya qué el cooler del microprocesador siempre esta funcionando con gentoo y en windows por ejemplo, a no ser que haga algo MUY pesado no se enciende y con gentoo, estando con amarok y navegando por internet ya esta enchufado.
> ...

 

Depende en gran medida de como se llame ese programa  :Laughing:  En serio: si se trata de gcc, del doom3, o de blender, entonces es completamente normal. Si firefox estando quieto hace picos, tampoco es raro (aunque es este caso no debería, se trata de bugs). Todo depende de los programas que escojas muchas veces. También echa un vistazo a los daemons que tienes andando. Si se dispara un daemon para registrar algo en tu disco duro cada 5 segundos, entonces jamás vas a tener un periodo de cool-down para tu micro.

Firefox gasta cantidades horrendas de cpu para renderizar las páginas (si quieres algo ligero en cpu y que no sea del paleozoico, recomiendo konqueror, y ópera para las páginas que konqueror no trague, y olvídate de flash).

En cuanto a amarok, no tengo datos objetivos, pero quizás el gasto de cpu venga de los plugins de visualización (desactívalos) o del uso intensivo de disco duro (usa una base de datos mysql en lugar del sqlite predeterminado).

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Por si te sirve el dato, Firefox en youtube me lleva el cpu al 100% mientras reproduce en un Athlon64 3500+ y al 60% mas o menos nada mas por mostrar la página. Una porquería lo de flash, realmente.

Salud!

----------

## sefirotsama

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Por si te sirve el dato, Firefox en youtube me lleva el cpu al 100% mientras reproduce en un Athlon64 3500+ y al 60% mas o menos nada mas por mostrar la página. Una porquería lo de flash, realmente.
> 
> Salud!

 

Sale más a cuenta bajar los videos con youtube-dl y reproducirlos con mplayer mismo. Yo es lo que hago (uso siempre konqueror y el flash no me va a pesar de probar-lo 10.000 veces de 1000 maneras).

----------

## Soul Lost

- Revisa la velocidad de tu hd, como te mencionan antes, usa hdparm (si es IDE).

- En el copy+paste de la salida de top, no veo nada anormal sobre la columna del CPU.

- Menciona las características de tu portátil.

- Espero que no tengas tu hd lleno xD.

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Es normal que las X me consuman también tanta RAM?

 

Se, más cuanto se trata de un navegador, las X se elevan al mismo tiempo (en cuanto a RAM).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Y sobre aMSN... el proceso que hace referencia a aMSN es wish, también me consume un pico de memoria ram, ¿porqué puede ser?

 

Has esto, oculta el grupo de contactos que aparecen como desconectados. A mi, un tiempo me pasó lo mismo.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo a todos y gracias por sus respuestas.

Voy a empezar por sustituir a firefox por opera... pero tengo un pequeño problema que no sé porqué ocurre, al hacer un emerge -s opera, aparece esto:

```

Searching...  |!!! A file listed in the Manifest could not be found: /usr/portage/www-client/opera/opera-9.50_beta2_p1678.ebuild

!!! A file listed in the Manifest could not be found: /usr/portage/www-client/opera/opera-9.50_beta2_p1678.ebuild

!!! A file listed in the Manifest could not be found: /usr/portage/www-client/opera/opera-9.50_beta2_p1678.ebuild

!!! A file listed in the Manifest could not be found: /usr/portage/www-client/opera/opera-9.50_beta2_p1678.ebuild

!!! A file listed in the Manifest could not be found: /usr/portage/www-client/opera/opera-9.50_beta2_p1678.ebuild

!!! A file listed in the Manifest could not be found: /usr/portage/www-client/opera/opera-9.50_beta2_p1678.ebuild

!!! A file listed in the Manifest could not be found: /usr/portage/www-client/opera/opera-9.50_beta2_p1678.ebuild

[ Results for search key : opera ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

emerge: search: aux_get() failed, skipping

```

¿Porqué ocurre esto y como lo podria solucionar?

Porqué con Konqueror tengo un problem un tanto raro.. al cargar una pagina no carga todas las imagenes, he aquí una captura:

http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/4205/captura1cc3.jpg

¿Como podria solucionar lo de Konqueror?

Sobre aMSN, la verdad es que, si se nota una diferencia mostrando solo los conectados.. pero que ocurre si tienes muchisimos contactos y tienes como 100 personas online? que sigue relentizando... algun sustituto a amsn de su nivel?

Muchas gracias por su interés.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Soul Lost wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Y sobre aMSN... el proceso que hace referencia a aMSN es wish, también me consume un pico de memoria ram, ¿porqué puede ser? 
> ...

 

Es verdad, cuando la lista de contactos es demasiado grande, cada cambio de estado o cambio en el nick / imagen para mostrar eleva al 100% el uso del cpu, plegando la lista de contactos para que muestre los menos posibles se soluciona (O usando la versión SVN que hace al menos 6 meses no tiene mas este problema: http://amsn.sourceforge.net/amsn_dev.tar.gz )

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola de nuevo a todos y gracias por sus respuestas.
> 
> Voy a empezar por sustituir a firefox por opera... pero tengo un pequeño problema que no sé porqué ocurre, al hacer un emerge -s opera, aparece esto:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tu árbol de portage está corrupto, o quizás tengas algo mal en algún overlay con opera. Yo empezaría haciendo un emerge --sync y layman -S para asegurarte de que todo está actualizado y en su sitio.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo.

Afirmativo, estaba escribiendo ya que lo solucioné con emerge --sync, como me imaginaba con un emerge --sync se ha reparado .

Y sobre lo de konqueror y amsn que podria hacer?

Muchas gracias,saludos.

----------

## Soul Lost

Yo uso: Emesene y Amsn (para cosas especiales).

```

http://soullost.org/gnulinux/emesene-clon-de-msn-en-gentoo/

```

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Es verdad, cuando la lista de contactos es demasiado grande, cada cambio de estado o cambio en el nick / imagen para mostrar eleva al 100% el uso del cpu, plegando la lista de contactos para que muestre los menos posibles se soluciona

 

Depende de varias cosas, sobre todo de los plugins que uses (así de paso, se me ocurre eliminar el registro de estados en la barra inferior de la ventana principal).

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Porqué con Konqueror tengo un problem un tanto raro.. al cargar una pagina no carga todas las imagenes, he aquí una captura:
> 
> http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/4205/captura1cc3.jpg 

 

Es que los foros de gentoo no respetan los estándares xD. Hablando enserio, es algo de la realidad de opera, varias webs no se visualizan como deben (una persona con un proyecto de portal que implementó con los foros de phpbb, nunca se podía acceder desde opera).

----------

## ZaPa

Hola a todos de nuevo y gracias por sus respuestas.

He probado esa versión de aMSN que me has comentado en el portatil de un amigo y si funciona ya mucho mejor y no pone la cpu al tope.

Entonces mi pregunta ahora es.....

Como se tiene que compilar a mano esto...¿Como puedo hacer para no "enguarrar" mi gentoo?

Quiero decir, que no se sobreescriban librerias y demás ¿sin que se entere portage?

¿Ahi alguna forma de instalar este aMSN en la carpeta que yo elija? ¿por ejem /home/amsn? ¿para no enguarrar mi sistema?

Saludos.

Muchas gracias.

Espero respuestas.

----------

## sefirotsama

Ese paquete en concreto no lo sé, pero fijate en los requisitos de librerias que pide y instala lo que haga falta con portage.

Luego coges el tarball lo descomprimes y mira que no te lo instale en una carpeta que no quieras, aunque si no recuerdo mal amsn normalmente se compila y se queda en la misma carpeta, no se autocopia a ningún lado creo.

Seguramente debas mirar de corregir los paths a las librerias de cada programa (creo). Almenos en algunas distros basadas en debian siempre les pasa eso, xD.

Almenos así era la versión 0.94... creo recordar que se compilaba i se ejecutaba in situ.

Un saludo, y esperp que te sea de ayuda.

(aunque por otro lado los tardballs también acostumbran a estar documentados)

EDITO: éste es mi mensaje 666

----------

## Soul Lost

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola a todos de nuevo y gracias por sus respuestas.
> 
> Quiero decir, que no se sobreescriban librerias y demás ¿sin que se entere portage?
> 
> ¿Ahi alguna forma de instalar este aMSN en la carpeta que yo elija? ¿por ejem /home/amsn? ¿para no enguarrar mi sistema?
> ...

 

Supongo que compilas y no es un paquete con binarios, puedes hacer: ./configure && make , y dejarlo ahí (sin hacer el make install), entonces, el binario de amsn estará donde lo compilaste y armaste (/home/[usuario]/amsn-new, ejemplo), para ejecutarlo; ve al directorio y haces ./amsn . 

Aunque puedes agregarlo al menú de gnome modificando un .desktop en: /usr/share/applications/ ó iniciarlo al momento de iniciar sesión en gnome (sistema > preferencias > sesion).

También puedes instalarlo (como dios manda) con make install (tendrás que eliminar la versión de portage) y si lo quieres desinstalar, make unistall, debería servir.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Sefirotsama wrote:*   

> EDITO: éste es mi mensaje 666

 

 :Very Happy:  I see dead people!

@Zapa, Si te sirve mi método:

Hago emerge amsn, espero que instale todas sus dependencias (Suelen ser dos, TCL y TK) y justo cuando está por empezar a compilar amsn propiamente dicho, lo corto con CTRL + C. Como ya tengo todas las dependencias al día, compilo con configure, make y make install la versión que me interese, la SVN usualmente.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Sefirotsama wrote:*   EDITO: éste es mi mensaje 666 
> 
>  I see dead people!
> 
> @Zapa, Si te sirve mi método:
> ...

 

El problema de dicho método es que, a no ser que incluyas dicho paquete en /etc/portage/profile/package.provided, las dependencias serán paquetes huérfanos. Lo cual quiere decir que no podrás usar emerge --depclean, porque los desinstalará.

Usando package.provided se puede solucionar dicho problemilla. Otra forma sería simplemente copiar el ebuild de amsn a tu overlay, cambiarle la versión a un número alto para que portage no lo actualice, y luego editarlo para que no instale nada. Es decir, convertirlo en un meta-ebuild. Así se consigue que se instalen sus dependencias, sin que el ebuild instale el programa propiamente dicho.

Los dos métodos son limpios en lo que a dependencias se refiere, siempre que tú te sepas lo que estás haciendo, y que tienes instalado amsn a mano, con lo que ellos conlleva.

----------

## Soul Lost

Lógicamente las dependencias las cubre el mismo portage. Podría mirar con qdepends e instalar alguna que no tiene.

```

soullost@UnderHouse ~/themes/vista-aero-theme-automated.v2.2 $ qdepends -a amsn

 * DEPEND

x11-themes/amsn-skins-20061125: app-arch/unzip

net-im/amsn-0.97: >=dev-lang/tcl-8.4 >=dev-lang/tk-8.4 >=dev-tcltk/tls-1.4.1 media-libs/jpeg media-libs/libpng >=dev-tcltk/snack-2.2.10 =sys-devel/automake-1.10* >=sys-devel/autoconf-2.61 sys-devel/libtool >=sys-apps/sed-4

```

El tip del archivo /etc/portage/profile/package.provided, me parece bueno (no lo sabía). A simple vista bastaría con colocar estos dos paquetes (al menos en mi, a simple vista, sólo esos paquetes los usa exclusivamente amsn):

```

UnderHouse linux # equery d tls

[ Searching for packages depending on tls... ]

net-im/amsn-0.97 (>=dev-tcltk/tls-1.4.1)

UnderHouse linux # equery d snack

[ Searching for packages depending on snack... ]

net-im/amsn-0.97 (>=dev-tcltk/snack-2.2.10)

```

Aunque lo del ebuild siempre parece ser la mejor opción.

----------

